# Marley's Mellow Mood



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Has anyone tried this? This is really new to me and it looks like just the opposite to energy drinks. It comes in cans like the energy drinks but is a bit smaller and cheaper ($2/can). It has a multi-coloured picture of Bob Marley on it. I guess it's a more legal way to relax than what ol' Bob would'a tried haha. The medicinal ingredients are:

valerian
lemon balm
hops
passion flower
melatonin

All of these have strong anti-anxiety effects and it warns against operating machinery and it may lower your blood pressure too much if you are already taking high blood pressure meds. And also not to mix it with alchol. I think it put a damper on drinking anyway. I have yet to try it cuz I have a terrible cold at the moment and probably wouldn't notice the effects. But if interested give it a try. You're not supposed to consume more than six cans a day so it sounds fairly safe.

BUT! if you are taking other medications better check it out with your doctor first. You can still get serotonin syndrome or something if you are not careful.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Forgot to mention that it has chamomile (another relaxant) in it as well. I have tried all of these herbs by themselves and never felt anything that unusual...but never together like this. So I'm hoping that this may be a "lucky combination" of things working together. I just hope the valerian doesn't make me too sleepy. Valerian, by itself, always helps my dp/dr but it also zonks me out, which I hate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

flat said:


> Forgot to mention that it has chamomile (another relaxant) in it as well. I have tried all of these herbs by themselves and never felt anything that unusual...but never together like this. So I'm hoping that this may be a "lucky combination" of things working together. I just hope the valerian doesn't make me too sleepy. Valerian, by itself, always helps my dp/dr but it also zonks me out, which I hate.


That is a very interesting concept...my only concern would be any of the artificial ingredients and preservatives that may be in the drink. Also the quality of the herbs.

Pure Encapsulations has a formula called Best Rest Formula that has all those ingredients plus some GABA and L-theanine.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

That sounds interesting too. But the thing with liquids is that it is more easily absorbed than "solid" capsules in my opinion. I tried this energy drink once and didn't even drink a quarter of a can but man!...I sure felt the effects of the caffeine and ginseng and other stuff. Liquids just naturally absorb better than solid forms. But I could be wrong about that.


----------



## tlemon (Apr 29, 2012)

The balm actually sounds really good and quite soothing - above all I like the fact that it contains chamomile. It indeed is very relaxing and smoothing and smells deliciously great. I also like the fact that it contains a bit of passion flower since I am a sucker for flowers. Usually I order them from seranata but I could also live with having them on my lips.


----------

